# Strange/funny things that has happened to you or your pets



## TanteEdgar (Jan 20, 2010)

Like the title says. Anything funny happened to you or your pet lately?

I'll start because I just can't keep this to myself:

WARNING!!! TOILET HUMOUR!!!

I got home from work, it was a bit longer day than usual. The cat had been outside the entire day and he was really needing for attention. What can you expect, Ragdolls are bred for this... Anyway, I had to go big and the cat came with me because he didn't know that I was gonna take a ######... As soon as the... ehmm... odor, reaches out and starts taking the life force away from you, I notice that the cat is making some weird noises.

He threw up....


----------



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, so I was at school taking a dump, and someone comes in the restroom and goes in the stall next to me. Usually, I wait for them to leave cause i can't take a comfortable dump when people are standing 5 feet away from me. Lmao. Anyways the guy lets out the most gigantic farts ever, and goes "Oh man that was a big one." and farts more and says "I have a lot more where that came from!" And so I sat there listening to his farts. My face --&gt; O_O


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess I'll continue with the theme with more bathroom humor. My old high school had terribly cramped bathrooms and it was an added pain being female since so many girls insist on trying to cram themselves in there to paint on their makeup masks. On the day in question, as usual, it was packed. I had just gotten into a stall, and started to go when I saw some movement out of the corner of my eye. A big old cockroach was making its way across the floor. As she passed me I gave her a thumbs up, smiled, and waited. About two seconds of her reaching the next stall the screams began and within about 30 seconds I had the entire bathroom to myself, well myself and the roach.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got two.

1- This is the strange. Lady (my hooded rat) likes to dart under my shirt during cuddle time and hear me squeal. Then I quickly yank her outta my shirt, say NO, and put her down. She then repeats the process over and over and over.

2- The funny: both Lady and Bug like to do google searches. I type in google, they see the logo on the computer screen, and jump onto the keyboard. After they're done typing, I push enter and we see what comes up.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2010)

One of our cats, Magic, has a thing about rooting his way to get under the bed covers with you. He gets under there, curls up by you, and starts kneading you... usually on the butt or thigh.

One night he was pawing and rooting with his face, trying to get under the covers with me. By chance, I had just let out a big, horrendously stinky fart. So I lifted the edge of the covers a little so he could get in. He immediately proceeds working his way in, and then all of a sudden when he'd about got his whole body under, he stops in mid stride. :huh: After about 2 long seconds, he quickly backed right up and right back out.  He'd never done that before, and I could just imagine his thoughts during those seconds when he stopped and stood still. It still cracks me up every time I think of it! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2010)

Many years ago, in Chicago, we got a kitten, one winter. and it loved climbing up on the bed when I was in it and playing ATTACK!! This was no problem because the bed was covered with a sheet, a thin duvet (doona, eiderdown, comforter, whatever) and a cover over that. I would wiggle my toes and the kitten would attack ferociously, but of course, she didn't make much impression through all that bedding. One morning (I worked the night shift) I saw her sneaking up on me and wiggled my toes invitingly. She pounced, and YIIIIIKES! she nearly took my toe off! I didn't realize that,since it was getting warmer, my wife had removed the duvet! Someone had given me a wooden back scratcher as a joke gift, so after that, we played "attack the back scratcher". It usually worked!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2010)

ok, I got one, not gonna tell my younger son u saw this or I told ya's if u do I'll say u tortured me and I had to tell....

We were at Ponderosa steak house in Brunswick one day in summer, by Orins neighborhood, well I digress...haha... and I had to go pee, well before I went my son went to whiz too, I went in an there were two stalls, and I sat down and all of a sudden I heard from the other stall, " Mom is that u?" I said "what" yea it's me! and haha :lol: , he goes what are u doing in the mens restroom? and I go "Joe" this is the girls bathroom" ahahhahaha! He noticed my shoes under the stall but missed the fact that there was no urinals on the wall! Is that funny or what?!!! We still tease him about it and he still blushes!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

I could write a book about the antics of my dog and cats. Right now Charlie the dog has a very red eye with some nice discharge. Almost looks like pink eye. I guess the vets son needs more tuition money.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> I could write a book about the antics of my dog and cats. Right now Charlie the dog has a very red eye with some nice discharge. Almost looks like pink eye. I guess the vets son needs more tuition money.


Naw, boat payment :lol:


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 21, 2010)

There was the time that one of my cats was scared half to death by an inflatable rubber blimp. It was a stupid toy in a kids meal that was left on the couch. My tuxedo cat Xenith came walking slowly into the living room calm as can be, spots the stupid blimp lying motionless on the couch and bugs out. She leapt three feet into the air, _back-flipped_, and tore out of the room like her tail was on fire. Strangest thing I ever saw her do. I mean, the blimp was a dismally sad toy, but I had no idea it could incite acrobatics.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 21, 2010)

My cat freaked out when a dust-ball (or whatever it's called) about the size of a small rat suddenly moved...


----------



## agent A (Jan 31, 2010)

one time, when I was very young, my sister and I were jumping on my bed, and I fell off. I wasn't hurt and my mom didn't hear me fall of. All of a sudden, on of the fish from my fishtank I had back the jumped out of the tank through the space where the filter went! We caught it and got it back in, but it was so funny!! :lol:


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 1, 2010)

My Polydactyl cat's paw smells strongly of a dead, rotting animal right now. He goes to the Vet on Wednesday...uhhh. Yeah, I'll keep you posted on that or something. :huh:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 1, 2010)

A rat crawled into my uncles beautiful RX8 and died in the engine, and its stinking up his poor car.


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok i found a caterpillar on a lime plant. I brought it home in a plastic container and fed it with lime leaves. One day, i found that it went missing. The lid was tightly shut. I searched all over but i couldn't find it and gave up. After like 3 days, i found it. Behind the PIANO. I'm still not sure how it go there, but the caterpillar became a butterfly and i released it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2010)

I had some brunners mantids I found in a net cage. I left the cage open a little bit by mistake. One of them got out. I couldn't find it anywhere. Eventually I found a mangled mantis corpse next to my bed. It was left there as a sacrificial offering from one of my cats.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 2, 2010)

That reminds me of an incident a couple of weeks ago, Rick, that happened at our house. I'm in the bug room, and I hear Jesse screaming, "You Idiot!!!" "Mooooommm, come here!!!" from his room. So I went in there and he said he saw Magic (cat) looking like he was eating something. So he checked to see what it was, and it was a medium _H. membranacea_ mantis nymph. He'd already maulled it a little, but I took it back into the bug room as it wasn't apparent how badly it was hurt yet.

I had come out of the bug room into Jesse's room (right next door) earlier, and I guess one of the resident loose nymphs had hitched a ride on me and then hopped off in his room. Sometime later, I saw him being cannibalized by another larger _Hierodula_ that obviously had taken advantage of his weakness. It's a tough world in the bug room if you're loose (and smaller than anyone else you come in contact with), lol.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Feb 4, 2010)

Angel and some of my other African mantises have a habit of catching and trying to eat their own turds when they roll around every time I move their container. I try to keep up with cleaning their cage but they just keep adding on more of these rolling poo dots. The funny thing though is when they take a bite off of it, they'll flick their little arms and then proceed to groom for a little while after.


----------

